# My first litter!



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Yay! I didn't breed them, but bought them not long after they were born with mum and dad from a lad in Derby who didn't want to breed them anymore. He was going to feed the pups to his snakes, but I'm soooo glad he didn't because the babies are so cute!

I've looked today and he said there were nine, but there are only seven. The doe, who I have named Fudge, is a dark brown/black and the buck, who I've named Toffee, is chocolate. I took the maginificent seven out today to see if I could sex and count them up and by the looks of it I have this:

3 Banded Chocolates - 2 does and a buck
3 dark brown/blacks - 2 does (both have white bands near tips of tail) and a buck (has a white belly spot)
1 chocolate - doe (is it possible that she could be a satin? her coat has that kind of sheen to it)

I'm going to keep them all, I think. I also picked up a new female today, who has a coloured rump like Pirate. She looks a bit like a dutch, but her facial marks are only down one side.

Here they are: (more pics here)


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

awww very cute. love the variety of colors you got in that litter.


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Very sweet little ones x


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like a satin to me. Check their teeth when they get old enough. A satin will have white teeth, a non-satin mouse will have orange.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

how young can you tell on the teeth? 4wks or is it older than that?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I assume it's as soon as they grow in. But Don't quote me on that. :?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I believe the teeth get stained over time, I'm sure I've seen lots of white baby teeth and I don't really have satins. Dunno though, might be as soon as they come through... :? :lol:

That chocolate baby on the right is definitely satin though. They are very nice babies indeed, and it's great there's only seven after all!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't quite understand how one has managed to be a satin, since neither of the parents appear to be. And neither have white on their bodies, so I'm guessing one of them must carry at least one or both. They all seem to be feeding well and mum is being good. Apparently, she's had a few litters so she is a natural, same with the dad, he is helping. Apparently, they are around one and a half, so I'm thinking that this better be the doe's last litter.

She has a chubby belly again though, so I do think she is pregnant again. Wonder what other colours will pop out  When do they open their eyes and start wandering?


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Double post, I know, but they've all started opening their eyes (a bit early, I think) and I just looked at the little satin girl and she only has one eye :? How could that happen? There is just a little dint where her right eye should have been. Odd.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Satin is recessive so both parrents are Ss. Lovely chocolate satin! Very nice.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

One eyed mouse! Probably just born without it.  
Keep an eye out (LOL! No pun intended) for infections.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

JKRD1991 said:


> Double post, I know, but they've all started opening their eyes (a bit early, I think) and I just looked at the little satin girl and she only has one eye :? How could that happen? There is just a little dint where her right eye should have been. Odd.


I've had a one eyed one born before,didn't spoil the mouses quality of life.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Rhasputin said:


> One eyed mouse!
> Keep an eye out


Like the humor .


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll watch her closely to make sure she's okay, she seems fine though. I'm thinking of calling her Una, since she's the only got the one eye and she's also the only chocolate self AND satin in the litter 

And by the looks of it, Fudge is definately pregnant again.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

What little sweethearts, sorry to hear about the little satin only having one eye. Do keep us posted on her and the new litter on its way!


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I have been watching get bigger and bigger and was sat with her on my knee last night, saying "If you don't pop soon, you'll explode anyway" because she was huge and I've woken up this morning to tiny pink faces peeking out of the nest. I daren't count how many there are, but it looks like a few xD I'll keep you all updated  I also got two new mice whose pictures I'll get up soon and they are called Alice and Hatter. Hatter is a black and white, poor banded/broken looking buck and Alice is a white doe with a very light coloured rump, perfect my new variety attempts, what luck finding her!


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Aw how cute  I would not worry too much about handling the pups. I count mine as soon as I see them. Never lost any to mom freaking out about it. Ooh, reverse rumpwhite? Is that what its called when they are all white except the rump? Sounds neat.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I tried looking earlier and Fudge didn't seem to bothered at me handling them. She's had ten by the looks of it  And yup, reverse rumpwhite's what I'm going to call 'em. All white with a coloured rump. I have bought a couple of males with the same kind of markings from someone not too far away, and I also have my first male too who gave me the idea. So I'm hoping to find more does like Alice so I can get a decent line.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds great, there a lot of reverse rump whites here in the US, at least at the petshops. I think they are neat too. If I was working with marked mice at all that would be the marking I would focus on. Good luck!


----------

